# Where can I get Albedo Anthropomorphics?



## ZNickel (Sep 25, 2012)

I heard a while back about Albedo and wanted to try to buy it, unfortunately I couldn't find it. Then recently I heard Kage mention it in a YouTube video, and saw it mentioned on this forums in the "Best Furry Comics?" thread. I'm just wondering whether you can buy Albedo Anthropomorphics anyway at all? (Links would be helpful.)


----------



## cpam (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't believe it's being published anymore, at least not so far as I know.  You'll have to look in comic shops' back issue bins and hope to get lucky.  Or check some of the online auction sites to see if anyone is selling copies.  Keep in mind that there were three or four separate runs through different publishers; all are good, but the best was the original series from Thoughts & Images.  Good luck with finding a complete set of that, btw: issue #2 features the first appearance of *Usagi Yojimbo* and will likely cost a small fortune to obtain.


----------



## stevegallacci (Oct 14, 2012)

ZNickel said:


> I heard a while back about Albedo and wanted to try to buy it, unfortunately I couldn't find it. Then recently I heard Kage mention it in a YouTube video, and saw it mentioned on this forums in the "Best Furry Comics?" thread. I'm just wondering whether you can buy Albedo Anthropomorphics anyway at all? (Links would be helpful.)



Well, why don't you ask the creator/publisher, me? I still have back stock for nearly half the issues at original cover price. Check my FA gallery at stevegallacci to see what I've been doing and for more direct communications, email me at bevnsag@comcast.net


----------

